

The USPTO via IdeaScale: Open discussion of patent policy - law
http://uspto-mpep.ideascale.com/

======
mtgx
I thought they said we should give it a rest?

~~~
law
The USPTO has been taking some amazing technological steps in the last few
years. This is the most recent. Earlier this year they, for the first time
ever, released a search function for the Manual of Patent Examining Procedure
(which is a >2000-page tome that doesn't exactly read like a John Grisham
novel). Several years ago, they gave Google their _entire_ database of
patents, patent applications, and trademarks. Given that they're a government
agency, this progress is absolutely astonishing.

